# Dalco Athletic Add New Spirit Mascot Precut Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dalco Athletic Add New Spirit Mascot Precut Appliqué*

New Spirit Mascot from Dalco Athletic is perfect for creating fanwear for coaches, parents, and students. This precut appliqué measures approximately 4 inches by 5 ½ inches making it ideal for shirts, bags, shorts and pants.

Made of permanent pressure-sensitive twill, Spirit Mascot is a two-color design that combines a mascot image with mascot name. It is applied using a heat press and does not require sewing. Choose from 18 colors and Dalco stock mascots or submit usable vector artwork. There is a 10-piece minimum of the same design. 

For more information, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for creating team and spirit wear. They also offer roll materials to cut your own.


----------

